# I have seen the Sparkling Graphite...



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

And it is sooo good... :wow: It looks beautiful under flourescent light, like graphite marble, and darker than the Steel Gray I remember. I can't wait to see it in daylight.

Sorry, no pics. If you're in the Bay Area, go to the SF International Auto Show at Moscone Center, 10am - 10pm every day (including Thanksgiving) through Saturday, and then till 8pm Sunday. There's a Sparkling Graphite 330Ci ZHP there.

Interesting to note that the shifter insert on the Ci ZHP doesn't have the gear pattern, but just the M logo. Also, going over to the Imola Red M3 parked next to it, I was wondering why BMW doesn't equip the M3 with the shorter shifter. :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

.


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

:yummy: :supdude: :clap:  :drive: :yumyum:


----------



## E60James (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh wow....so...shi...ny....I like.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> .


Sorry guys, but the girl in the back look much nicer...


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

I am soooo pissed! Why couldn't they come out with Sparkling Graphite earlier?!?


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Loooks nice.That is an incredible wax job.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Shades said:


> Loooks nice.That is an incredible wax job.


I think it's just the lighting. My car looks the same under flourescent lighting with no wax.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a feeling this is a color that you really have to see outside in the daylight to get the full effect....I`d like to see it with red leather....mmmm....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

*Sparkling Graphite ZHP*



cantona7 said:


> I am soooo pissed! Why couldn't they come out with Sparkling Graphite earlier?!?


 :stupid:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> .


That's the one, thanks. :bow:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I was very surprised to see Sparkling Graphite in person today. All of the pictures I've seen show the grey, but there's more than a hint of purple in it in person!

It is LOVELY.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:
 

> but there's more than a hint of purple in it in person!


 :repost:

I said that a long time ago. It's a fantastic color, and very unique.


----------



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

It's got a bit more then a just hint of purple in it....I was set to order one until I saw it in person. It's a little to close to mauve for my taste. Make sure you see it in the sun before you purchase


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Coupes only?*

Is this color only availabe on coupes - or can you get it on the sedans too? :banghead: :jawdrop:


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I was very surprised to see Sparkling Graphite in person today. All of the pictures I've seen show the grey, but there's more than a hint of purple in it in person!
> 
> It is LOVELY.


So when does the purple show? Under strong light? Did you have to look at it at a particular angle to see the purple?

It looks amazing in those photos


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

armaq said:


> So when does the purple show? Under strong light? Did you have to look at it at a particular angle to see the purple?
> 
> It looks amazing in those photos


 If that color had been available when I got my car, that's what I would have gotten. As it was, I had a hard time deciding between the steel blue and steel grey.

I suspect that, like the steel blue (and to smaller degree the steel grey), it'll show purple tones under an big blue open sky.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

armaq said:


> So when does the purple show? Under strong light? Did you have to look at it at a particular angle to see the purple?
> 
> It looks amazing in those photos


Nope, it is not hard to find the purple hue. It is there in nearly all light levels. It is just comes out more in the sunlight/bright interior lighting.


----------



## MMC (Dec 6, 2004)

I've seen the sparkling graphite in the showroom and I didnt notice any hint of purple. I have to order my car in a few days and now I am reconsidering the color b/c I dont think I would like it if its looks mauve!! Does anyone know if it looks similar to the graphite color that Lexus made for the ES300 in 2001? I really admire the Lexus color but it is definately dark grey!! 
Thanks


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

MMC said:


> I've seen the sparkling graphite in the showroom and I didnt notice any hint of purple. I have to order my car in a few days and now I am reconsidering the color b/c I dont think I would like it if its looks mauve!! Does anyone know if it looks similar to the graphite color that Lexus made for the ES300 in 2001? I really admire the Lexus color but it is definately dark grey!!
> Thanks


At least on my computer screen, Roadstergal's pics offer a very good depiction of the "purple hue" that is seen in the color. Don't get me wrong-- it's not screaming purple, it's subtle. But, if someone sold you on this color promising that it was a deep grey, they are not telling you the whole story. 

Speaking of wierd colors, a Sonora Metallic 325Cic pulled up behind me at Starbucks today. : puke: What the heck is BMW thinking? This is the worst shade of Beige they've offered as far back as I can remember. I even preferred Light Yellow Metallic, which I guess you could argue is one of the colors Sonora replaced. The other is Grey Green. Unfortuntely, it's easy to tell-- it looks like BMW mixed the left-over Grey Green and Light Yellow paint stock that they had when they created Sonora. :yikes:


----------

